# Finger/Box Joints, Router or TS?



## MoHawk (Mar 26, 2011)

I enjoy building boxes to display pistols, jewelry, etc. To this point, the only joints I commonly use are rabbit, miter, dovetail, spline and drawer box. I read numerous post on TS vs router for cutting the joints. Looks like a tossup on the preferred equipment.

My daughter is buying a Woodsmith Box Joint Jig for my Christmas present. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10222
She also considered buying a Freud Box Joint Cutter Set or Spiral Mortising Router Bits to go with the jig. 
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16380&filter=27371&pn=27371
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5298&filter=onsrud%20spiral%20up%20cut%20bit
Do members have an opinion on which type of cutter, the 1 piece dado blade or spiral up-cut bits, would maintain a flat bottom and proper width the longest? I want to go with the most cost effective cutter.

I have a 3HP cabinet TS and 3HP shaper so I could use either setup.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi - I guess it's which one you're more comfortable using. If you go with the saw, looks like it only gives you two choices of size, 1/4 and 3/8. With the router bit set you have 4. Not really a decision maker as I assume you already have a dado set and more straight bits... Personally though, I prefer spiral bits for most operations, just the things are so  expensive.


----------

